# KDE krashar när jag startar filmer med Konqueror/Dolphin

## gb

Hej!

Har sedan ett tag haft ett problem med att starta filmer genom att klicka på deras ikoner i Konqueror eller Dolphin:

KDE och X krashar och startar om. Det gäller främst wmv och avi filmer, och mycket sällan mpg.

Startar jag filmerna från kommandoraden är det inga problem alls.

Har någon annan detta konstiga problem?

/Göran B

----------

## gb

Om jag tittar i X serverloggen ser det ut så här i slutet:

$ more /var/log/Xorg.0.log.old 

```

Backtrace:

0: /usr/bin/X(xf86SigHandler+0x85) [0x80d0ca3]

Fatal server error:

Caught signal 11.  Server aborting

```

Tittar jag i systemloggen (/var/log/messages) ser jag:

```

Apr 14 20:32:23 luthien kdm[5179]: X server for display :0 terminated unexpectedly

Apr 14 20:32:23 luthien (xgobr-5704): Received signal 15, shutting down cleanly

Apr 14 20:32:23 luthien (xgobr-5704): Exiting

```

----------

